# Sage dual boiler volumetric output



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,

Trying to set up the volumetric output on the SDB so that the wife can sort herself out a coffee without having to get the scales out etc. etc. However, something doesn't quite seem to be right.

I've gone in to Advanced Menu (when machine off pressing 1 cup and then power button) then cycled to volumetric control and changed from SEc to FLo. I've then programmed the 1 cup button by accessing normal menu and selecting SHOT VOL on 1 cup and 'recording' a 30g extraction.

However when I try and repeat this with same grind, bean, tamp it has a wild variability, been as low at 5g of output when I have weighed to test.

Can anyone please help?

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Think about this back to front. What grinder do you have? If you grind the same amount out each time then the volumetric do not matter. As in if you set it up so that the standard double button produces 30 seconds including pre infusion and the output is within your range, then as long as you grind the right amount the rest is already taken care of.

Tell us about your grinder!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Personally i found the vols on the sage oracle a little variable ( within 5 g at least ) . If your getting within 5g that might be the best they are capable of tbh.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You think thats bad......I had a GS3 Auto.......absolutely incomprehensible as to how to set them! I would leave well alone. If you have roughly the same grind going into your basket the results should be about the same. I tend to use the manual button but thats cos I was shown how to lower the bar pressure and pull the shot from pre infusion alone. It is going to be hard though without scales being involved somewhere


----------



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks both.

Grinder is Mythos Victoria Arduino, so should be all good on that front.

The output has been as low as a 5g in total, not a 5g variance from desired! So quite a way off. As you are, aiming to extract shot at 6 bar so whole thing pre-infusion (60 seconds at 67% pump pressure)

Perhaps I'm being a bit lazy here, but when I dial in a bean it's for my espresso needs at 18g dose. So running at 30 seconds at 15g dose has led to much longer extractions than desired. Of course setting at 30g output could mean it's extracted in less than 20 seconds... Sadly my wife is not keen on 18g dose flat whites and complains of 'coffee face'!


----------

